# Elk Diaphragm Give Away!



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

One other thing is that when someone pm's me a request if you folks would also give this thread a bump, then we can keep it going untill we get all the calls sent out.

Thanks Sam


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Bump for an awesome company and product
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## wapitihntr4life (Mar 12, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

keep it at the top


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for keeping it toward the top. Just keep on giving bumps and you can help me meet my quota for free calls.


----------



## rebell (May 22, 2010)

Bump and PM sent.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (Jul 14, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

Gang,

Here is a chance for something free! When is that last time something was free?

Arrow


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

To the top.


----------



## Hermiston (Jul 2, 2010)

PM Sent. Bump


----------



## rutfest (Aug 13, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

20 more calls to go then quota will be met.

Thanks to those who have been willing to give a new product a try thus far .

Calls will begin shipping Tuesday.

Sam


----------



## HIGHMARK (Aug 1, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## bohunterm (Oct 18, 2002)

ttt


----------



## nv-hunter (Jan 10, 2009)

*call*

bump ttt


----------



## crego97 (Jan 22, 2009)

TTT.. Lets help him out..
:darkbeer:


----------



## casacelw (Jan 10, 2009)

*Bump And PM!!!*

Bump and PM!!!


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

Bump and pm sent! Thanks a million! I'm headed to Colorado on Sept 9th!


----------



## PREZ (Dec 17, 2005)

TTT.....Thanks I'll try them out in N.M.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Pm on the way. TTT


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok guys quota is just about met. I will be shutting it off sometime later tonight. 

Oh yeah, to those who have tried sending more than one pm requesting calls. You only get one.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Last Call for free diaphragms. I'm going to shut it off around 10:00 pm central time.

Thanks Sam


----------



## PHSJason (Jun 3, 2007)

Sam,

Thanks for doing this. This is very kind of you and I hope to give you some good feedback. My son and I hunt elk hard every fall and spend a lot of time calling. Looks like it is going to be a good year.

Thanks again,
Jason


----------



## gdawg5950 (Mar 22, 2009)

PM sent and a free bump


goin' up


----------



## deer_slayer1982 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## rebell (May 22, 2010)

TTT

Looking forward to using your call.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 383bull (Dec 30, 2005)

bump even if I'am to late


----------



## squish2519 (Dec 14, 2006)

Bump for ya Sinko!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mrmurph (Jul 12, 2007)

PM sent, afternoon bump. Looking forward to using in Colorado in about a month.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok It's done. I'm shutting it off! 

I will not be filling any more free call request. I will however offering a discounted price for a few weeks. pm me for details.

Sorry to those who missed out but like all good things it has got to come to an end. 

To all those who requested a call even those who were to late and you know who you were. You still get one. All I ask in return is some feedback from you. Just drop me an email, pm on AT, give me a phone call, or better yet send me a picture of you with a big ol' gnarly bull.

Again Thanks, Sam


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

call'em UP baby.!


----------



## elkhuntinut (Oct 16, 2006)

As always, a day late.....


----------

